# Advice?



## Tatmike (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi all, new to the forum. Wife and I plan on spending 7 to 10 days at Surfside in Oct. We are planning to stay at the DaysInn. Never been there. We have fished a little at Edisto, Oak Island, etc. We like to surf and pier fish. Only get to do this once a year or less. How is the pier at Surfside? Any advice on local spots to fish, resturants, bars, bait and tackle shops, etc would be appreciated.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

there are some good spots in Surfside in Oct. In front of your Hotel is actually a pretty good spot, you can venture down South and fish at the Jetties or go North to the rocks in front ot the Holiday Inn. As for bars Island Bar at the end of Glenns Bay Rd. is great, Thurs nights has PsychWard playing awesome classic and new rock. A ton of TV's also has every football and baseball game imaginable on the weekends and Monday night. PM me for more info in the area.


----------



## debidude (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey Tatmike,

Sounds like you got some good advice from Outfishin. I can only add that fishing from the surf has been pickin' up this week in particular. You may want to consider the short ride down to Pawleys Island, and head to the south end and fish there near the inlet. There is some interesting sand bar and gulley structure that holds alot of bait fish (finger mullets all aorund). Throw a small net and get all the bait you need.

There are some great restaurants on Business 17 in Murrells Inlet. A fun place- especialy on Mondays is Quigleys- behind the LItchfield Piggly Wiggly. $2.00 drafts (good beer!) and half price appetizers. A little further south is Bistro 217 in Pawleys with a nice outdoor bar and a fun crowd- especially on football nights. Pawleys Island Grill (across from Bistro 217) has live music Monday, Tuesday & Wednesday and offers cigars outside- great little sports bar. And for fine dining- you can't go wrong with Franks' Restaurant (inside or outside Outback)- make a res! Have a great time!


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

A fantastic restaurant a few blocks to the South of you on the ocean front is the Conch Cafe, highly reccomended. To the north for fishing is Myrtle beach state park and to the South Huntington beach, plus the other places you have been advised of. The Inlet will please with all the nightlife and restaurants you could possibly take in.


----------



## Tatmike (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks guys. We are really looking forward to getting away for a few day and I didn't want to spend fishing time on a learning curve. Thanks again


----------



## mongosurf (Oct 3, 2005)

*Hot Fish Grill*

My fav restaurant/bar is the Hot Fish Grill at the end of Murrels Inlet, they have been their for ever and are locals.

The buildings are are old and quaint with old decking right on the inlet with about 400 feet of shore, right next to the public ramp and you can fish right from their shore line.

Great Happy Hour prices (before:beer: 7:00 PM) on appetizers and the Oysters and big, plump and multi-clustered, so when they say a dozen oysters, they are talking about a dozen clusters.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

You'd be better off bringing a castnet than going to bait shops. There is more bait in the surf than you can shake a stick at right now. If you must go to a bait shop, you can get cut bait, bloodworms and frozen shrimp at the surfside pier. If you want to purchase live bait then you'll have to drive about 3 miles south to garden city or google "perry's" which is in Murrells Inlet (about 7 minute drive from Days inn). You will be here for the spot run it sounds like. If you want to catch spot then your best bet would be purchasing fake bloodworms and fish from the pier with tiny hooks. Just hit one of us up with a PM a day or two before you come down. Fishing is getting good down here now.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

TGI fridays in Murrells Inlet has free apps from 5-7 m-f and $2 LIT, margs and $1.50 bud light drafts. We like the patios at dead dog (not great for food) and spuds at captain dicks (try the scallops). A lot of younger guys go to the bar inside of the bowling alley right there in surfside.


----------



## smoldrn (Sep 10, 2006)

Some great food in the Inlet is at the Anvil Tavern. The cook, (Grover), was a chef at Bovine's, + 10 or more beers on tap. HH 4-8, w/sushi on wed. nights.


----------



## Tatmike (Sep 19, 2007)

Darn, now I'm hungry, thirsty and want to get a line in the water right now and still got to work next week. Thanks guys.


----------



## Tatmike (Sep 19, 2007)

Going to be coming down a week later if at all. Wife's sick and son's mobile home caught on fire Tuesday AM. All got out ok but home is lost and things are a little screwed up right now.


----------



## fish4kings2 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Fyi*

to anyone heading to surfside beach sc,,,,,just letting you know...if you are a smoker there is a smoking ban in the town of surfside beach!!!! there is no smoking any where,this means THE BEACH,ON THE PIER OR ANY PUBLIC AREA EVEN IF YOU ARE JUST DRIVING THROUGH THE TOWN YOU CAN BE TICKETED FOR SMOKING IN YOUR CAR,,,, so be careful


----------



## Tatmike (Sep 19, 2007)

That's OK with me. I quit along time ago and wife has also quit recently.


----------



## Tatmike (Sep 19, 2007)

*At Last*

We finally got here. Just checked into the Days Inn and doesn't appear to be a lot of fish being caught. We will fish tomorrow either from the pier or surf here at the hotel. Still open for advice. Thanks


----------



## Tatmike (Sep 19, 2007)

Fishing appears to be really slow. Anyone catching any fish near Surfside?


----------



## fish4kings2 (Jan 25, 2007)

*surf*

Blues are in the surf caught a mess of them today here in myrtle beach !!!! use fresh cut mullett for bait and cast just past the breakers,,,,, bait fish are in the surf close to the beach.


----------

